# Search for illegally-connected sump pumps losing momentum



## mark handler (Nov 27, 2015)

Search for illegally-connected sump pumps losing momentum

http://www.hannibal.net/article/20151126/NEWS/151129327

The Hannibal Board of Public Works' search for sump pumps that are illegally connected to the city's sanitary sewer system in a western Hannibal neighborhood is losing momentum, but it is not due to a lack of effort on the part of the BPW

“The pace of inspections has dropped off drastically,” said Bob Stevenson, general manager of the BPW, at the BPW Board’s November meeting. “Our ability to make appointments with homeowners has been exhausted due to lack of response. We have tried door tags with some small success. Also the crew is having some luck with door to door cold calls.”

In mid October, Stevenson said the original goal was to complete the inspection program in the Lake Apollo area by Nov. 1. He added at the time they were nowhere near concluding the task. The inspections started around Labor Day.

The inspection program was undertaken in response to instances of sanitary sewer flooding in the Lake Apollo area.

Dave Johnson, a resident of the Lake Apollo subdivision for more than three decades, advised the BPW Board this summer that in the past six years, five or six of his neighbors have dealt with major sewer backups in their basements in conjunction with major rainfall events. Johnson suggested that Internet research he had done revealed that as few as a dozen sump pumps could contribute to the overwhelming of a sewer system.

As of Nov. 9 the BPW reported 17 sump pumps had been found draining into the sanitary sewer system. Six have since been repaired and approved by the city building inspector.

Overall, 612 sump pump questionnaires were mailed out in late August to homes and businesses in the Lake Apollo area. Of that total 415 surveys were returned. Customers self-certifying they did not have an illegally connected sump pump were not contacted regarding an inspection. Those unable to certify or who chose not to respond were placed at the top of the list for inspections. According to the BPW, 285 inspections have now been performed.

Heath Hall, director of operations, reports that 86 door tags were delivered to addresses that did not respond via survey and which BPW personnel could not make contact with over the phone. Of that number, 40 door tags have been delivered with crews being able to perform several on-the-spot inspections.

Stevenson told the BPW Board this month that short of threatening to shut off a customer’s utilities, which he did not endorse, there is little left for the BPW to do to motivate the remaining uncooperative people to submit to an inspection.

Stevenson is nearing a point where he is ready to turn the inspection program over to the “building inspector and the city attorney for more vigorous enforcement.”


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 27, 2015)

Yea. It's starting to look like actual work, and them public works boys read about that in a book somewhere and want nothing to do with that. No sir.

Now you got the holdouts that ain't gonna cotton to some pencil dicks rolling through their property.

People don't even like proper authorities poking around with a search warrant, and they _sure as hell_ aren't cool doing it without one.

This could get entertaining.

Brent.


----------

